# Exercises, thanks :)



## Red (Jun 29, 2015)

I have discovered this section in the last couple days and I just want to say thanks to all who have contributed so many great videos for those of us who would like to lose a few pounds.  I am about 25 lbs overweight and some days I just don't feel like going out to walk, or it is raining or snowing or something.  I do have a fairly good diet, thank goodness.  I have walking poles but they have been sitting in the closet since I bought them during the winter, I just don't want to do it alone.

I have no excuse now to not exercise a few times a day.  I am going to try most of these videos.  

I just want you members to know that your effort to bring these forward, is very much appreciated.  :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2015)

Glad to hear you're becoming more active to lose some weight Red.  I have just around ten pounds to lose to make me feel good about myself and fit into my pants that have been getting dusty in the closet. I don't think that would get me in the right BMI category, but I care more about how my jeans fit, and what feels good for me. 

I go to the gym when I can, and try to eat healthy, but I like my snacks too, just try to control my portions. Every morning I take a walk with my husband/dog.  It seems I'll lose a pound and gain two the next week, lol.  A few of us are reporting our exercise and weight loss in the weight loss log thread here started by Ameriscot.  You're welcome to join in, and talk about what exercise you're doing, and how you're doing food-wise.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/13029-Weight-loss-amp-fitness-log


----------



## Red (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks SB, I will join in that thread very soon.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

